# مواقف صعبة للبنات مع الحيوانات



## mary naeem (29 سبتمبر 2013)

مواقف صعبة للبنات مع الحيوانات​ 











​ 
البنات أكثر الناس حبا للحيوانات الأليفة كالقطط والكلاب والطيور، ولكن فى هذه الصور نرى بعض المواقف التى توضح بعض الحيوانات وهى لا تبادلهن نفس الشعور، لكن بعض الصور تقول إن الحيوانات تبادل البنات الحب بالفعل. ​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 


​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 


​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​


----------



## +KiMO+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ياعيني ههههههههههه

بس يستاهلو


----------



## Strident (29 سبتمبر 2013)

نص الصور دي بتقول ان سبب المشاكل ان البنت مصممة تبوس الحيوان من بقه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندى صوره لماما و هى بتحاول تئكل الزرافه راحت قررت الزرافه تلحس دماغها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه----
 بس صور تحفه-- شكرا


----------



## aalyhabib (29 سبتمبر 2013)

واضح  من  معظم  الصور  أن البنات تخشي  هزار   الحيوانات  الأليفه

بس  صور  جميله  جدااا ...  شكراااا​


----------

